# How To Make 8 Vegetable Salads You Will Love



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

*deleted*

deleted


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no meat no love.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

deleted


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> no meat no love.


"You can't have any pudding if you don't eat your meat"


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> "You can't have any pudding if you don't eat your meat"


want to bet. lol


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> want to bet. lol


I prefer my pudding after my porterhouse.:joyous:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

heck just dump that butterscotch on the porterhouse and eat it together.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> heck just dump that butterscotch on the porterhouse and eat it together.


Thats a darn good idea... almost as good as peanut butter on a pickle:77:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If it's green it's time to bury it.

Doubt if eating veggies is what Gawd had in mind when he let us rise to the top of the food chain


----------

